# [How To] Festplatten selbst entkoppeln (Shoggy Sandwich)



## McKofFly (8. November 2014)

*Hallo liebe PCGH Community

heute möchte ich euch mein kleines Projekt der Festplattenentkopplung, mit Hilfe des Shoggy Sandwiches vorstellen. Wer sich auch an seinen lauten Platten stört, kann hier vielleicht ein paar Anregungen finden, wie er/sie für Ruhe sorgen kann. Achtung, die Einleitung, ist länger als gedacht geworden, ... wer keine Lust zum lesen hat, kann gleich zu Punkt 3 springen*


*Inhalt:*

1 Intention
2 Einleitung
3 Materialien
4 Bau und Einbau
5 Fazit


*1 Intention*

Im Jahre 2008 hatte ich mir einen komplett neuen PC zusammengestellt, bestehend aus einem C2D E8400 und einer HD4850. Damals ein recht potentes System, dazu noch eine 250GB Festplatte und ein günstiger Tower (Chieftech) mit integrierten 400 Watt Netzteil. Nach einiger Zeit kamen dann noch 3 Gehäuselüfter hinzu, eine weitere 250GB Festplatte und fertig war mein kleiner Rechenknecht. "Damals" (wie das klingt ...) störte ich mich nicht an den lauten Geräuschen, welcher mein kleiner Knecht von sich gab - da ich beim Zocken weniger auf die vorhandene Geräuschkulisse, dafür umso mehr auf das visuelle "Erlebnis", achtete. 
Dies änderte sich jedoch mit der Zeit und dem Studium, wo das Zocken in den Hintergrund und das "Arbeiten" am Rechner in den Vordergrund rückte. Es nervte einfach nur noch, diese brummende und vibrierende Teil unterm Schreibtisch stehen zu haben. Es musste also etwas passieren.


*2 Einleitung*

Der Grundgedanke eines leisen Systems, wurde schließlich geboren, als mein PC teilweise den Löffel abgab und ich neue HW beschaffen musste. Nebst einem i3 4150 sowie einer GTX 650Ti Boost, kamen auch noch ein neues NT sowie Ram hinzu. Wirklich leiser wurde mein System dadurch aber nicht, da die eine Festplatte inzwischen ein fast unerträgliches periodisches brummen von sich gab. Dieses brummen, übertrug sich auf das gesamte Gehäuse. Handauflegen führte hier nicht zur Brustvergrößerung, sondern zur Handmassage. Die 2 90mm Lüfter sowie der eine 120mm (alle ungeregelt und auf max. Umdrehungen laufend) trugen ihren Rest zur akustischen Verpestung bei. Also musste wohl noch mehr passieren.

Was konnte ich also tun? Da ich die HDD als Hauptschuldigen ausmachte, schaute ich mich im Netz nach möglich Lösungen um. Neben einfachen Lösungen mit "Gummiunterlegscheiben", dem Vibe-Fixer nebst seiner selbstgebastelten Ableger aus Einweggummi, überzeugte mich keiner dieser Lösungen so richtig. Der Vibe-Fixer war mir zu teuer (bräuchte ja auch 2 davon) und die Sache mit den Einweggummis war mir einfach zu hässlich und zu unsicher (irgendwann wird der Gummi porös und dann ... nuja ...). 

Gleichzeitig schaute ich mich bei diversen neuen Gehäusen um, welche damit warben, die Festplatten schon intern zu entkoppeln - wenn auch nur mit Gummiringen. Dann stieß ich auf das Shoggy Sandwich, eigentlich für die Entkopplungen von Pumpen gedacht, kam mir sofort der Gedanke meine HDDs damit zu entkoppeln. Gepackt von dem Gedanken, endlich ein leises System zu bekommen, entschied ich mich dennoch vorerst, in ein neues Gehäuse zu investieren. Mit dem Shoggy Sandwich im Hinterkopf, hatte ich das Glück günstig an ein Corsair Carbide 500R zu kommen, mit komplett modularen Festplattenkäfigen. Zudem kaufte ich noch 3 140mm Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 Plus PWM Lüfter und wartete nun geduldig auf die Ware.

Kaum war der Tower da, ist mein System umgezogen. Nach dem Einschalten, der erste "AHHHHH" Effekt, das System war (merklich) leiser, ...wenn, ja wenn da nicht diese verdammte brummende HDD wäre - auch hier gab es die Handmassage kostenlos dazu. Das gesamte Gehäuse vibrierte.

Nun reichte es mir! Dank der modularen Festplattenkäfige entschied ich, der HDD das Mau* zu stopfen - Shoggy, komm und hilf mir! Der Gedanke war einfach. Teile kaufen, Löcher in den Gehäuseboden sowie dem HDD Käfig bohren, das Sandwich bauen und rein damit, ...Glücklicherweise kam ich jedoch um das Bohren herum, da ich die vorhanden Löcher nutzen konnte. 

So, ... jetzt geht es endlich los.


*3 Materialien*

Das folgende Kapitel bezieht sich auf die von mir verwendeten Materialien. Neben Stift, Lineal und Schere, kamen folgende Materialien zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekauft habe ich alles im Hornbach, die hatten alle nötigen Materialien. Hier mal die Links zu den zwei wichtigsten Komponenten, den schwarzen Mossgummi und den orangen  Schwammgummi, dazu noch 8 x Muttern, 8 x M4 Schrauben (mit Senkkopf), eine Revolver-Loch Zange, Heißklebepistole, Cuttermesser und eine normale Zange.


*4 Bau und Einbau*

Nun konnte es endlich los gehen. Zuerst wurde der HDD Käfig ausgebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im folgenden wurden die Gummis zurecht geschnitten, sodass sie genau unter den Festplattenkäfig passten. Den schwarzen Moosgummi konnte man sehr gut mit Lineal + Cutter zerschneiden, den Schwammgummi habe ich mit einer großen Schere zurecht geschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich ja eigentlich davon ausging bohren zu müssen, sah ich an der Unterseite des HDD Käfigs, diese Schienen (durch die Löcher passten keine M4 Schrauben), welche perfekt für eine M4 Schrauben waren. Somit kam ich um das Bohren herum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun markierte ich die nötigen Löcher auf dem Mossgummi und stanzte Löcher mit der Lochzange aus, dann steckte ich schon mal die Schrauben rein und überprüfte ob alles passte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem soweit alles passte, steckte ich die Schrauben in die Löcher und klebte alle 3 Teile mit der Heißklebepistole zusammen und prüfte nochmals, ob noch immer alles passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun war ich schon fast fertig. Jetzt musste nur noch der Käfig wieder eingebaut, die Platten eingesetzt sowie alles verschraubt werden. Wie ihr seht, hab ich zur "extra" Entkopplung, noch an der Unterseite ein Stück Moosgummi angebracht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah das ganze dann fertig aus. Zu den beiden Gehäuselüftern sind ca 2mm Platz, was locker reicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*5 Fazit*

Kurz gefasst, es hat sich gelohnt! Das vibrieren ist komplett (!!) verschwunden, nun ist fast die GraKa das lauteste Teil - warum "fast"? Die Platte ist an sich noch so laut und verdirbt mir den ganzen "Spaß". Daher wird sie nun endgültig von mir getauscht - wie gesagt, die Vibrationen werden zwar geschluckt, doch das Teil schreit einfach danach auf den Müll zu wandern. 

Leider kann ich keinen db Vergleiche einstellen, ich werde aber mal noch ein Video nachreichen von meinem alten und dem nun neuen System im Vergleich.

Nun denn, ich hoffe ich kann dem einen oder anderen etwas weiterhelfen und es hat "Spaß" gemacht es zu lesen. 

Nachtrag: Der gesamte Umbau hat ca 1,5h gedauert und ist nicht wirklich schwer.

*Über Kritik, Fragen und Verbesserungsvorschläge usw. würde ich mich sehr freuen.*​


----------



## Joker_54 (29. November 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht, wie du aber auch schon erwähnt hast kann man auch einfach Gummis nehmen (Am besten kleine Einweck Gummis) und die dann um die Festplatte wickeln.


----------



## McKofFly (29. November 2014)

Vielen Dank! Zu den Einweggummis nochmal, wäre zwar eine Möglichkeit aber wie schon geschrieben, war es mir zu unsicher (was wenn der Gummi reißt? ) und im neuen Gehäuse dann auch zu hässlich ^^

BTW danke das du schreibst, dass erinnert mich noch das Video nachzureichen. Muss ich mich mal ran machen. Ist nämlich wirklich erstaunlich das mal zu hören


----------

